# Rockwell Sonic Crafter Review



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

I just got my sonic crafter in last week and as I promised, here is my review of the tool so far. 

I put down about 900ft of hardwood and 250ft of base last week and feel as though I got a pretty good feeling of the tool. By the way, I could now throw the thing away since it has already paid for itself. 

I purchased the bottom of the line kit since it comes with the all the basic blades I thought I would need. At fist inspection, I HATE THE BOX. The box is very well designed for the tool and molded machine thread bolts that you can use the supplied wingnut to fasten the extra blades down with. The problem with it was that whoever designed it, forgot about the cord. The cord doesn't go back in the small spot it is designed to go in easily. 

The cord is very nice. It was plenty long enough to reach every spot I needed it without having to grab an extension cord.

Wasn't very happy with the screw-in blade holder. The screw is 4 times longer than I think it needs to be and sort of aggrivating to fool with everytime you need to articulate the blade.

Well balanced tool, easy to hold, and doesn't take two hands to operate. I figured the thing would be difficult to hold precisely with the head moving the speed it does, but no. Very precise even one-handed. 

As far as the cutting goes, impressive. I was plesently suprised that the blade has lasted as long as it has. I started very carefully with it because I knew there were going to be things I had to have it for and didn't want to wipe the blade out just to play. Toward the end, when I figured out I wasn't going to dull it, I started cutting finish nails and carpet padding staples. After it is all saidd and done, it is still cutting just as good as it was new.

Overall, I am very happy with it and would only wish to change the box so that it has more space for the cord and put a quick change blade system on it. Sorry I cannot compare it to a Fein, but I have never even held one. I cannot see where the Fein would be $200 better than this one though. If you don't have one yet, go get one. You will find plenty of stuff to do with it.


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

I saw one of these at the annual woodworking show in Baltimore this year. I had not heard of it prior but was thinking about picking up a Fein. After I saw the price difference I figured the sonic would be better suited based on how much I anticipated using it. 

Anyways, thanks for the review. You might as well be a salesman. Im going to order one next week.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

glad to hear it worked out for you,and lots of luck!

i personally am sold on the fein,it has a great storage case,fast and tooless blade change,i bought the kit for $350 it came with blades,scraper,grout and cement scraper,sanding attachment and sand paper, all that i thought i would never use,but found my self needing every thing in the kit.ive had it for 2 yrs now and find myself reaching for it for just about every task.the initial cost is long forgotten and the replacement blades just get factored in on every job which at the end cost me nothing(customers pay so why not use the best):thumbup:

so you have to ask yourself with all that you mentioned above did you really save $200 or just gave yourself more aggrevation and slowed yourself down?


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

Personally, I've lived without it and done fine. I just want to add to my arsenal.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

RizzoMaryland said:


> Personally, I've lived without it and done fine. I just want to add to my arsenal.


 
i lived with out one for 18 yrs..LOL..but since i got one, its the first thing i reach for,especially to cut base on a wall when adding wider casings,installing skins on cabs without tearing out base,etc.


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

Five Star said:


> i lived with out one for 18 yrs..LOL..but since i got one, its the first thing i reach for,especially to cut base on a wall when adding wider casings,installing skins on cabs without tearing out base,etc.


This is specifically what I would use it for. 

Any other situations that warrant this specialty tool that don't jump at me?


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

some specific tasks i used it for,

i was replacing 5- 14' sheets of drywall in a family room, we stripped every thing to the next good factory seam of existing drywall,when we put up the new drywall the existing sheet was taped and spackeled, the taper started hacking away to try to get the bevel back,i said wait..ran to my truck gave him the fein with a flat scraper bade(no teeth) told him try this. took him 7 min to scrape across 14' enough to set the new tape and mud, i had the tool for 2 days !

just the other day got a call from a home owner, can you fix a damaged tile in the kitchen, took the multi master grinded out the grout,flipped the lever and switched blades, ground down the thin set,(less dust than a grinder) popped in a new tile with in 30 min. i think it took me longer t mix the grout.

just keep in mind 90% i bought this tool for to use for carpentry and cab installs, but now with times like they are im finding my self doing things i usually would pass on and thanks to this tool and its gadgets it makes those task go like butter.

just my opinion


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

Five Star said:


> so you have to ask yourself with all that you mentioned above did you really save $200 or just gave yourself more aggrevation and slowed yourself down?


The Sonicrafter kit with almost everything cost $180, so it really is a great deal. Mine came in a tool bag... I think the molded case is being phased out. A longer screw for a $170 dollars savings is OK with me. Not saying the Fein isn't better, cause I don't know. But if the Sonicrafter works for me, why pay more?

The full kit also comes with a dust attachment that works really good while sanding, if that is something anyone is needing. I will have a review up after I have had a chance to test everything out.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Quiglag said:


> The Sonicrafter kit with almost everything cost $180, so it really is a great deal. Mine came in a tool bag... I think the molded case is being phased out. A longer screw for a $170 dollars savings is OK with me. Not saying the Fein isn't better, cause I don't know. But if the Sonicrafter works for me, why pay more?
> 
> The full kit also comes with a dust attachment that works really good while sanding, if that is something anyone is needing. I will have a review up after I have had a chance to test everything out.


im not disagreeing with you..its a good price, im just saying as a professional contractor i like to buy things better grade, i dont mind spending more for a tool thats saves me time and aggrevation, for the occasional use yes its a good price,but when you see what you can do with it then you will be kicking your self for throughing away $180 for a homeowner tool!

fein kit also comes with a dust extractor!..

i wish you guys luck i didnt say anything bad,just letting you know my opinion on a professional contractor talk site.

my fein paid for itself 10 times over since i had it, i only wish the same for you guys.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have had my Sonicrafter for 6 months with no regrets. I don't have a problem with the blade screw, does it really take that long?
I have used a Fein and I say it's pretty damn close. It does have a dust port for a vacuum. I wouldn't call it a homeowner version, I'd save that for the HF or Dremel version


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I find my MM to be quite handy dealing with flashing and trim on the outside of old wood sided houses.

A circular saw and a Sawzall are a bit to agressive for those kinds of tasks, the MM is way more accurate and less jumpy.

I know for a fact that the MM can endure several 2 story falls without as much as a scratch.

Plus, I thought the soniccrafter was that toothbrush thing that is for sale late at night.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

That toothbrush thing is pretty damn expensive, it makes my toothless "hockey smile" look good.:w00t:


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Plus, I thought the soniccrafter was that toothbrush thing that is for sale late at night.


So can you brush your *tooth* with it?


----------



## valleyman (Dec 18, 2007)

I have the Sonicrafter and like it very much. The only problem I have is with the on/off switch. Sometimes I have to click it back and forth a few times to get the tool to turn on. Problem is I don't want to be without during the time it would take to send it in for warranty work.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

RizzoMaryland said:


> So can you brush your *tooth* with it?


 
Hey I got like 4 or five, it would be teeth then buddy.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

You killing me Brother... But as we always said if you needed, you needed... and if we need it,have to have the best!...after all it's only money :laughing:

I will need to borrow yours tomorrow, leave it outside your garage.:thumbup:



Five Star said:


> some specific tasks i used it for,
> 
> i was replacing 5- 14' sheets of drywall in a family room, we stripped every thing to the next good factory seam of existing drywall,when we put up the new drywall the existing sheet was taped and spackeled, the taper started hacking away to try to get the bevel back,i said wait..ran to my truck gave him the fein with a flat scraper bade(no teeth) told him try this. took him 7 min to scrape across 14' enough to set the new tape and mud, i had the tool for 2 days !
> 
> ...


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

This months JLC tool review!

FEIN CAME OUT ON TOP,WITHOUT EVEN BEING IN THE REVIEW :laughing::clap::laughing:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Dave is an honest guy too, there just isn't anything on the market that beats the MM.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

when you buy a quality tool like that, Its not about the money or how much a blade is!

its more about, YEAH I CAN CUT THAT, GIVE ME A SEC!! and run to the truck for the MM


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

I use a MM a few years ago and liked it . I was looking at the sonicraft on line Friday . I mite have tried it if i read the post here but i went for the MM with a few blades . The blades are big bucks . 
I have a bunch of flooring to patch in next week . and need to cut 60 door legs down .


----------

